# Young Indian Girl



## coyo

Somewhere in Udaipur.





,,


----------



## TheEugeneKam

i think at some parts such as the background its slightly underexposed and the shade on the arm too. Otherwise exept for that i love the pic


----------



## Frequency

I loved the innocence on her face; i really liked how she enjoys her work of cleaning, without any pretension of being photographed;i think  she must have a high spiritual quotient 

regards


----------



## Conner41

I like the colors, however would like to have seen just a tad more filler light on the girl on the left side.  
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skieur

The shadows on the face are a major problem.  A reflector or flash should have been used for a better portrait.

skieur


----------



## darrenP

You need more light for the shadows casting on her on the left.


----------



## marain

i loved the innocence on her face


----------

